# Dwarf Gourami Spazm's?



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey
I added 2 dwarf gourami's to my 10 gallon the weekend just gone & they have been fine up until now although, they keep have weird spazm's around the tank and just dart round the tank, hitting the sides. They are powder blue but the red is showing so im wondering why.
Any idea what this is, could there be ammonia in the water?

Nat


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

If its twitching then its most likely a parasite and you fish will die.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

They are fine most of the time, its only occasionally that they have these darting and twitching moments, they look like something is irritating them and this has only just starting happening so not sure if it would be a parasite. I did a 20% water change last night and so far they haven't done anything, ill wait and see.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Name them zig and zag  Then you can just say they are playing out their names!

I am not sure what would be causing that behavior. It could be their newness to the tank. I would think they would have done it from the start but who knows.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

lol i like the way cray was sounding like the bearer of terrible tidings!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you see red at the gills, it could indeed be ammonia. The fish holds them open to get more oxygen. ARe they scratching (rubbing up against ornaments)? That is either parasites or itching due to water conditions.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

No red gills and no scratching on furniture, they just go in spazm's and dart around the tank acting like they wanna jump out, I think it may just be the behaviour.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

They may be begging for a bigger tank. It could be that they are alone in there together and they tend to be aggressive at times. So it could be aggression showing. Unless there is something else that looks odd then it will probably be okay. 

I still vote the names of Zig and Zag.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

It sounds exactly that, I have noticed a bit of aggression, they don't like eachother. Perhaps ill add more fish in a few weeks.

And yes, zig and zag are perfect! haha


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, those are too large.

If you want Gouramis, which require precise care, I recommend a pair of Honey Dwarfs. They did well in my 10 for over 1 1/2 years and they were 2 years old when I got them. Honey Dwarfs tend to grow about 2 inches adult size. 

Good luck with the tank!


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

i had a fish that darted around randomly too. I checked the water chemistry and everything else I could think of. He is fine now though, I've had him for 7 years now and he still does it.


----------

